# White Smoke on Heavy Throttle



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Check oil dipstick and cap, I think someone on the FB group had this issue right after an oil change and found one was loose/not seated properly


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

Since you state nothing is wrong with the coolant or oil..I would say it is a bit of oil or condensation setting in the cats/exhaust and once you romp on the accelerator it's blowing it all out causing the little bit of white smoke you see. Or when you romp it you're going into open loop and it's a little unburnt fuel.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You shouldn't see any smoke. Either something's not burning correctly or you have a leak somewhere that hasn't shown up yet. It takes very little oil/gas to generate a lot of smoke. If it's cold out you may see a plume of water vapor out the back, but not smoke.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It's normal to see some water vapor under hard acceleration since the engine runs richer for more power and self-protection, and the engine is pumping more air through itself than regularly. Cars with catalytic converters have CO2 and H20 as combustion byproducts. Under hard acceleration, there's enough exhaust flow to make a cloud of water vapor behind the car, and it's sometimes visible. 

I'm guessing the white smoke you're seeing is really water vapor, and that it's normal.


----------



## Dieselard (Jan 2, 2012)

sciphi said:


> It's normal to see some water vapor under hard acceleration since the engine runs richer for more power and self-protection, and the engine is pumping more air through itself than regularly. Cars with catalytic converters have CO2 and H20 as combustion byproducts. Under hard acceleration, there's enough exhaust flow to make a cloud of water vapor behind the car, and it's sometimes visible.
> 
> I'm guessing the white smoke you're seeing is really water vapor, and that it's normal.


Thats exactly what i wanted to hear. Thank you for your input


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

If it's thick white smoke that lingers around, your turbo may have blown seals.


----------

